# Logiciel pour supprimer les langues inutilisées



## Bétélgeuse (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour ,
Je souhaites pour gagner de la place sur le DD supprimer toutes les langues inutilisées dans OSX  Montain lion version 10.8.2 
Comme logiciel j'ai trouvé iClean-Language
et aussi Monolingual 
pour autant je n'ai aucun retour de crédibilité sur ces 2 logiciels 
je sais qu'il faut conserver les langues Anglaises et aussi faire preuve d'une grande prudence ..j'aimerai connaitre votre retour d'expérience uniquement sur vos installations récentes et la dernière version réellement compatible ( 10.8.2 ) 
Merçi d'avance 
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2013)

Pour avoir utilisé monolingual à de nombreuses reprises, à ma plus grande satisfaction, je peux dire que celui là au moins ne pose aucun problème. Toutefois, je dois préciser que je ne l'ai pas utilisé au delà de Snow Leopard, 10.7 et 10.8 m'étant pour l'instant inaccessibles pour cause d'impossibilité de me passer de Rosetta.

Cela dit, vu la nature de ces logiciels, ça ne relève pas de "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", mais de "Customisation", car ils sont considérés comme des "utilitaires système de tierce partie". On déménage.


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour info, Monolingual fonctionne parfaitement chez moi sous 10.8.2


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2013)

J'imagine que ce type de logiciel est à relancer à chaque mise à jour (OS, applications) ?
Si oui, ça limite vraiment son utilité aux tout petits disques (durs ou SSD)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'imagine que ce type de logiciel est à relancer à chaque mise à jour (OS, applications) ?
> Si oui, ça limite vraiment son utilité aux tout petits disques (durs ou SSD)



Non, pas vraiment, ça n'en vaudrait pas la peine. Moi, je le lance tous les 18 à 24 mois, histoire de libérer entre 1 et 2 Go au moins.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (2 Janvier 2013)

Alors un grand merçi pour vos réponses 
@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2013)

Sans vouloir affoler personne, je crois utile de rappeler que certaines applications Adobe semblent parfois (semblaient ?) ne pas trop apprécier l'utilisation d'utilitaires comme Monolingual, à moins de suivre la procédure suivante, en vue d'exclure les programmes sensibles :
_Q. My Adobe applications want to be reinstalled after running Monolingual.

A. Adobe's newer applications have a self-heal feature which checks for the existence of certain files and refuses to launch the application if one of those files is missing. This feature does not distinguish between files that are critical components of the program and those files which are not needed, e.g. localization files. Therefore, you should exclude Adobe's from being processed by Monolingual. Open Monolingual's preferences window, add "/Applications/Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional" (for example) and deselect the checkbox next to the item.​_Source : http://monolingual.sourceforge.net/faq.php​
À titre personnel cependant, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème en utilisant Monolingual.


----------



## nemrod22 (2 Janvier 2013)

Sur un ssd de capacité moyenne je trouve ce log bien utile, et aucun problème signalé avec la 10.8.2


----------

